# Kings to Sign New Player



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I read in the Sacramento Bee this morning that the Kings are planning on signing a free agent as soon as today to make up for all the injuries the Kings have. Petrie wouldn't give any names, but he did say that the player(s) would not be a point guard (or point guards).

My guess is it'll be a forward, because of the fact that the Kings are without their starting small forward (Stojakovic), backup small forward (Turkoglu), and backup power forward (Pollard), and have been having some troubles on the boards.

I'll try to find the link and post it here.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/5418085p-6404813c.html


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I wonder who they will go after and will it be a 10 game contract.

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My guess...Jim Jackson.

Great outside shooter, can play SG and SF.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

There are always Chucky Brown and Mitch Richmond...weird choices, but at this point its plausable.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> My guess...Jim Jackson.
> 
> Great outside shooter, can play SG and SF.


Your guess was right http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/ap/20021201/ap-kings-jackson.html


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Lol, I was just about to guess Dennis Rodman. XD


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow. I turned on the Kings/Rockets game last night waiting for the Lakers game to start. It was the end of the 1st quarter and I notice an unfamiular King on the floor. As soon as I saw that it was light-skinned 6'5" brother with huge biceps I knew who it was right away.

Glad to see JJ back in the league, he's always been one of my favorite players. However I thought he had too much game to sign with the Kings. Maybe he thinks he can outcompete Jackson or someone for their rotation spot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> My guess...Jim Jackson.
> 
> Great outside shooter, can play SG and SF.


Wow! I was right! Give me some props on that one! 

He's really going to help the Kings, he's already averaging 7ppg and 4rpg.


----------

